# Friday Music For The Soul



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*That's My King!*

Do you know Him?

*Not music, but a good video.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Just as I am

Best Tenor ever. Whew! Crazy voice


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Going back a little:


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Casting Crowns*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*When God Ran*


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

I know it's saturday but this song is moving me this morning. Enjoy guys!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*I need you more*


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*How he loves us*


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Crosby, Stills, and Nash "Southern Cross"


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

A little JC..


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my all time favorite..


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hillsong*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

ummm.. turn it up....


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*The sweet by and by*


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Wayne Watson*

Going all the way back to 1990!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Amen Reel Time. You taking us back a few years.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*Paul Overstreet*

"Living By The Book"


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Fish&Chips said:


> Amen Reel Time. You taking us back a few years.


What can I say? I've been around for awhile!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice.. NWilkens... thanks for sharing.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I love this song..


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

That song taught me a lot about how to pray. It means a lot to me..


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh yea, you can turn that one up LOUDER.. thank you very much..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

*American Idol Contestant*


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

WOW! What a message.. and talented..AMEN!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Ray Bollz*

Fish and Chips and Seeker, this one reminded me of you guys.
TISSUE WARNING!!


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

What a compliment. Thank you real time, that means allot to me. Sometime in life we have to take a stand. It warms my heart to know other people have no question where I stand. 

Will you die for him? 

Living by faith..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Reel Time I am honored by your post. Great video. May we all have the courage to stand if it ever comes to that point. God bless you.


----------

